# Arrow Pics



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

easton eclipse 2613 and 2314 all with 4 inch vains


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Easton Eclipse 1912 with Duravanes. All blue fletching and white knock, I want black though.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Pink FOBs are the way to go.


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

Victory X-Ringer 350 V1's with 1.5 inch blazers


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

fatboy 400s with onestringer wraps and black duravanes


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Right now I'm running XXX's and FMJ's, but I'm going to be getting new arrows this fall


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

400 Fatboys
FMJ's


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

CX maximas 2 white/1 camo Bohning Blazers, white wrap, Magnus and Lumenoks for hunting
CX CX200's 2 black/1 yellow blazers,yellow wrap,green nocks for 3D.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

GT Expedition Hunters 3555 with blazers neon yellows and orange.


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> GT Expedition Hunters 3555 with blazers neon yellows and orange.


got pics??? i want to see some GT's


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

iam tryin to decide what color vanes i want 
thinking about buying shafts and then fletch them
iam slow but i can get it done


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> iam tryin to decide what color vanes i want
> thinking about buying shafts and then fletch them
> iam slow but i can get it done


I tend to like these color combos ..... blue and black, red and black, red and white, yllow and black, black and green (lime or reg. green). those are just my faves...try checking out the threads for the custom wrap companies, ppl are constantly posting pics of awesome arrows they have fletched!!!!


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Gold tip expedition hunters 5575 flo yellow and white vanes


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

gold tip XXXs for indoor 
axis fmjs for outdoor
axis for hunting


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Beman ICS Bowhunters, 300 with a 250 gr point, collars, and 3 red 5 1/2" shield cuts from my selfbows.


----------

